# Is This The Fastest GTR In The UK! ?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Not yet, but it will be when it comes back from Severn Valley Motorsport who are going to turn my 600 BHP daily smoker in to a 800+ BHP tyre smoker! :smokin:

*Current Spec:*
Full GTC TITAN Race Exhaust
GTC Turbo Downpipes
COBB AP with GTC Custom Map
COBRA Carbon Imola Technology Fixed Seats
Matt Back Wheels, Mirrors, Wing, Badges, Skirts, Front/Rear Apron, Bonnet Vents










*Pipeline Spec:*
850BHP Upgraded Turbos
GTC 1000cc Injectors
GTC Hard Pipe Kit
GTC 76mm Intake
Twin Fuel Pump
GTC Custom Map

My GTR Was Collected Yesterday By Severn Valley Motorsport;


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i am currently discussing having this done myself. i am really worried about killing it though


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Piccies no worky...

What can the standard engine take ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

alex - guess we'll find out on May 8th who's fastest in UK 

Marc- we worry too, so will ensure it doesn't happen. Many set ups have been tested on our own demo cars before being used on customers

Based on our r&d and whats happening in the U.S with Cobb timeattack 35 and others the R35 responds well to bolt on mods. There are limits.

With bigger oem cnc machined turbo convert Ball bearing Garrett set up means we can run less boost with bigger gains, similar excellent reponse

Like i said on email, if your happy with your current power level on street/track stick with it, if not there are options available.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Moff said:


> Piccies no worky...
> 
> What can the standard engine take ?


Cosworth believe circa 650whp

U.S are seeing 750whp on dyno stock engine


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> Not yet, but it will be when it comes back from Severn Valley Motorsport who are going to turn my 600 BHP daily smoker in to a 800+ BHP tyre smoker! :smokin:
> 
> *Current Spec:*
> Full GTC TITAN Race Exhaust
> ...


Why no upgraded intercooler?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Upgrated Intercooler and Ceramic Coated Manifolds are also on the cards but not nessesarly essential for this stage of tune.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

marcyt21 said:


> i am currently discussing having this done myself. i am really worried about killing it though


Tuning carries its risks, but it also carries its rewards 

Believe me, Ive done alot of research on this, I dont want to be blowing my car up anymore than the next man, as far as Im concerned, Im working with best of breed tuning products and mechanical engineers.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

How much?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> How much?


For Pricing Speak To Ben Linney @ GTC : Tel. +44 1438 833367 Fax. +44 1438833590 Mob. +447970646620


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> For Pricing Speak To Ben Linney @ GTC : Tel. +44 1438 833367 Fax. +44 1438833590 Mob. +447970646620


Why, have you forgotten? 

How are you going to put all this power down, given the stock machine will break traction?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> ...*Pipeline Spec:*
> 850BHP Upgraded Turbos
> GTC 1000cc Injectors
> GTC Hard Pipe Kit
> ...


Hubba hubba


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Zed Ed said:


> Why, have you forgotten?
> 
> How are you going to put all this power down, given the stock machine will break traction?



its a personal thing, how long is a piece of string, different stages of tunes...


18inch wheels with Micky T's is a good start


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Why, have you forgotten?
> 
> How are you going to put all this power down, given the stock machine will break traction?


I dont like to dwel on it :nervous:

I think stock traction is easily capable of putting that power down, we're talking about the grippiest production car ever made remember?!!

but if all else fails Ive stil got control over my right foot, I think :runaway:


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

Prob wont be the fastest in the country coz the boss of severnvalley has a gtr that may be running more power than that )


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

emu002 said:


> Prob wont be the fastest in the country coz the boss of severnvalley has a gtr that may be running more power than that )



That's up to me, i might decide to only give him 11psi, just in case he takes off with his doors LOL


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> With bigger oem cnc machined turbo convert Ball bearing Garrett set up means we can run less boost with bigger gains, similar excellent reponse


Don't you use IHI anymore? any flaws with the IHI ball bearing centers?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool project,should be awesome. I remember Severn Valley motorsport from years ago when they were building some of the fastest sierra cosworths in the country ! :thumbsup:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely car mate!

Anyone got any thoughts on when we will see the first 1,000 Bhp monster, or has it already been done in other parts of the world?

I'm meaning road legal cars btw.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Power, Power, Power what about TORQUE !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or should I say it's all "talk" ? (mind you I know the main man at SVM)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

dont forget the reincarnated ones :thumbsup:

mine will be back


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

asiasi said:


> Cool project,should be awesome. I remember Severn Valley motorsport from years ago when they were building some of the fastest sierra cosworths in the country ! :thumbsup:


thank you dear sir yes i have now the pleasure of tuning gtr`s
with team gtc if he stops posting my pictures lol


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

jiaim said:


> Don't you use IHI anymore? any flaws with the IHI ball bearing centers?


to answer yes ihi ballbearing cores using oem water and oil lines
v spec style turbines/ larger compressors not only in diameter but more importantlly in length...(not giving aaway our secrets)special garret actuators!!
these units are seeing 750+bhp in maliasia(with crap fuel)
now for alex (the cook) sorry alex your famous lol
even larger compressors!! rock on 800bhp:clap:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> That's up to me, i might decide to only give him 11psi, just in case he takes off with his doors LOL


benji team spirit mate lol

we look forward to wise old and  new heads

together 9 secs ah lol

(if you give me 9psi i think ill put t2 turbos on yours lol) evens!!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> or should I say it's all "talk" ? (mind you I know the main man at SVM)


come on steve

you will get left behind

"im comming out" to play

dont tell them any secrets lol


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

londongtr said:


> Lovely car mate!
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on when we will see the first 1,000 Bhp monster, or has it already been done in other parts of the world?
> 
> I'm meaning road legal cars btw.


carrillo rods/pistons/tubular manifolds/fi spec coolers/pots /pans/ breathers/ waterinjection/hpx maffs/charged cooled/cams/porting/cosworth gaskets/thistle/gtc combination.. 1000bhp yep can see this happening(im sure ben can add more)
in the uk 9 sec qrt will come... if i take my doors off and 22" wheels... all this developement helps all gtr 35 owners

continous development ... yes 1000bhp yes in the uk

watch these cars!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> to answer yes ihi ballbearing cores using oem water and oil lines
> v spec style turbines/ larger compressors not only in diameter but more importantlly in length...(not giving aaway our secrets)special garret actuators!!
> these units are seeing 750+bhp in maliasia(with crap fuel)
> now for alex (the cook) sorry alex your famous lol
> even larger compressors!! rock on 800bhp:clap:


kevan, will you uprate any internals ?

maybe worth asking on NAGTROC the 700-800bhp ones how many miles they have done etc.,,.

see if they last a while...........

i think i will strengthen my bottom end regardless..

but ams are using stock pistons but am not sure that car has any miles on it.. 

am just thinking long term 

cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

See the article I posted about the Cobb Tuning Time Attack car in Ben's thread. Completely stock internals and gearbox!

It's producing about 750whp and done 10 race events without needing a rebuild yet. Very impressive.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

GTR arriving at Severn Valley Motorsport for full inspection and report before engine out!




























GTR looks like it joined the IRA!


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

My GTR does 70 on the motorways and 30 in an urban zone! 
Good luck with your 1000bhp!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> My GTR does 70 on the motorways and 30 in an urban zone!
> Good luck with your 1000bhp!


Now I would have expected that on a Toyota Hybrid forum, but not here.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

is it still called Severn Valley Motorsport.As they don't appear to have a website..


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> My GTR does 70 on the motorways and 30 in an urban zone!
> Good luck with your 1000bhp!


Hey I stick to the speed limit too! I just get there alot quicker...:flame:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

martin320 said:


> is it still called Severn Valley Motorsport.As they don't appear to have a website..


yes still called severn valley motor sport
for the last 25 yrs never gone bump 

still alive and kicking.....

new web site shortly


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Who you calling shorty LOL


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Who you calling shorty LOL


all gnomes......uke:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

The engine and gearbox were removed over the weekend! *WARNING* this is the petrol head equivalent to watching open heart surgery, it may make some of you feel queezy!



















I always recomend removing your rolex before carrying out this type of work as it could easily get damaged in the process.




























Theres the puppy we're looking for!



















With a tweek tweek here and a tweek tweek there, here a tweek there a tweek everywhere a tweek tweek! :lamer:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Alex,

These are first rate pictures and have anwsered a few questions for me, please keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

My GTR does 0-79mph in sub 4 seconds so will be interesting to see if yours matches that.

Robbie


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> My GTR does 0-79mph in sub 4 seconds so will be interesting to see if yours matches that.
> 
> Robbie


:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


What if I said I can prove it :thumbsup:

Pics and video up shortly.

Ok.
The car in question:

Nissan GTR R34




















Speed test from stand still: (same car)

YouTube - Fusion .28 making a pass

Told you :clap: :squintdan :chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> What if I said I can prove it :thumbsup:
> 
> Pics and video up shortly.
> 
> ...


YOU WIN PMSL:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That GTR could do with a detail......


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> That GTR could do with a detail......


Its on the list of things to do 
Once all the real ones are done :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Was that Dangermouse driving and Penfold navigating?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Dont try this at home! Trust me, leave it to the experts at Severn Valley Motorsport, they were getting knee deep in turbos and gearboxes when I was still learning how to ride a Grifter!










White Gloves, yert another 80's phenomenon!



















Now get your box of tissues this is XXX Greace Monkey stuff!









































































This guy used to be a midwife.










Now he delivers horse power instead.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd be in pieces by now if it were my car 

Any sign of wear on key parts, out of interest e.g. first gear?

Look forward to the next update


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

come on, its no different to putting a pace maker on a grey hound! its just this one puts out 850 BPM...

nope the key looks fine, no wear whatsoever, youll have to ask Kevan Kemp (the 80's raver turned car surgeon) about first gear though.. :squintdan

Update coming soon!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> nope the key looks fine!


lol


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

I knew I recognised the name Kevan Kemp when I saw it a while back, now I know! I remember a Severn Valley Motorsport Escort Cosworth in Max Power nervous magazine in the mid-nineties, I think it had 540bhp which was ridiculous at the time! Glad their still going. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The old never die, we just get better !!!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

turbobungle said:


> I knew I recognised the name Kevan Kemp when I saw it a while back, now I know! I remember a Severn Valley Motorsport Escort Cosworth in Max Power nervous magazine in the mid-nineties, I think it had 540bhp which was ridiculous at the time! Glad their still going. :thumbsup:










[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

DO YOU MEAN THIS ESCORT LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You need a better camera Kev LOL


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> You need a better camera Kev LOL


steve it was from the nineties

kodak box camra i think......


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Do you want a roll of Kodak 126 film ?? !! LOL

Hope to see you some time in the near future 

S


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Moff said:


> What can the standard engine take ?






Benji Linney GTC said:


> Cosworth believe circa 650whp
> 
> U.S are seeing 750whp on dyno stock engine



Ben,

Knowing Cosworth quite well, I'd imagine there 650 being all day long, all conditions. Is the US 750 comparable or a dyno blat?





GTRSTAR said:


> ...Im working with best of breed tuning products and mechanical engineers.


I think you'll find the "_best of breed...mechanical engineers_" were the ones who set it at ~480 hp in the first place. Please dont think 'Tuners' know better!


After all, a candle that burns twice a bright,...........


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Scott said:


> After all, a candle that burns twice a bright,...........


nope, youve lost me.... :blahblah:

Fair play to the nissan scientists for giving us a good base model though.... :clap:

PS. he may have the same name as the guy that looked after roland rat, but this mans like Tuner Royalty !!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> nope, youve lost me.... :blahblah:
> 
> Fair play to the nissan scientists for giving us a good base model though.... :clap:
> 
> PS. he may have the same name as the guy that looked after roland rat, but this mans like Tuner Royalty !!


cheeky!! thats KEVIN!! then? (not) kevan
have you seen your puppies arriving yet? i think svm had a delivery
today? lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> cheeky!! thats KEVIN!! then? (not) kevan
> have you seen your puppies arriving yet? i think svm had a delivery
> today? lol


now youre splitting hairs, can we agree on KEV for short ? 

youve lost me on the puppies I was expecting a couple of 850 BHP turbos, let me know when they turn up?! 

sorry puppies. :bawling:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> nope, youve lost me.... :blahblah:


A candle that burns twice a bright,.. lasts half as long! 

So what turbos are you fitting?

Have you seen the AMS 1000bhp thread?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Here are some toys that are being fitted to the GTR this weekend!



















Three stip wood flooring, any self repecting garage should have it










Its like sending your GTR on a 5 star holiday and it getting blown on the last night










Not available at Halfords




























Like 1000cc syringes to a drug addict










This was taken before when my GTR was "clean"




























before










AFTER!










Im a "fan" of this shot


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice mate i like your intakes are they 76mm dia ??

any info on the filters ??


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

is it just bolt on mods your doing,i would be putting rods in at the very least. as you are vastly exceeding the parameters the engine was built for.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

martin320 said:


> is it just bolt on mods your doing,i would be putting rods in at the very least. as you are vastly exceeding the parameters the engine was built for.


yep deffo recommend maybe now or sooner- all the big power cars in usa have done no more than 5000 miles on big power i did 17000 so they might have their limits..


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

details of the turbos ?

the GTC hardpipe looks good,didn't know they had one in the stable.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

The GTR upgrade is now 95% finished, bring it on! Take particular note of the shiney intakes, huawge filters! wrapped down pipes and the Technician who refuses to take his Rolex off no matter what hes working on..




























These little piggys went to market and these little piggys went weeeeeeee all the way home



















Has anyone lost a ratchet?






























































































































































































Now thats what Im talking about










Face Off



















the bigger the better










Nice clean sump no issues were found here


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice mate i like your intakes are they 76mm dia ??


Thats a mighty keep eye youve got there Jug as a mattter of fact they are GTC's own 76mm type!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

martin320 said:


> is it just bolt on mods your doing,i would be putting rods in at the very least. as you are vastly exceeding the parameters the engine was built for.


We have strengthened the components that we feel nessesary for this stage of tune, but youre right, I think we'll need to do the rods before we go to 1000 BHP.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

jiaim said:


> details of the turbos ?
> 
> the GTC hardpipe looks good,didn't know they had one in the stable.


best you talk to Ben @ GTC then :thumbsup:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

looks very good, im sure it will blow your mind.what sort of boost will it run to achieve 800 brake must be at least 25-26 psi i would imagine.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

jiaim said:


> details of the turbos ?
> 
> the GTC hardpipe looks good,didn't know they had one in the stable.


turbocharger. spec !! stage two of our range
garett actuators.cnc machined brackets.custom springs settings
ballbearing..... ihi cores .fast spool up (not found on v spec)
turbine + 7.8mm over oem (same as v spec)
comp inducer +16mm over oem (much larger than v spec)
these units are the maximum the stock manifolds can handle
producing up to 850bhp..

manifold assemblies and turbo units to support 1000bhp are being developed by our r&d 
to compliment stroker kits and piston and rod upgrades we shall be testing. 

cheers kk:wavey:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

martin320 said:


> looks very good, im sure it will blow your mind.what sort of boost will it run to achieve 800 brake must be at least 25-26 psi i would imagine.


on pump fuel no more than 1.4 bar

race gas 1.7 bar


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice mate i like your intakes are they 76mm dia ??
> 
> any info on the filters ??


yes the filters were from my own project r35 gtr 


they were so big reducers were made to fit the 76mm maff pipes

trust me you cannot fit bigger

lots of work had to be carried out to get them to fit
top secrete lol
they can supply enough air for 1000bhp 

cheers kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> yes the filters were from my own project r35 gtr
> 
> 
> they were so big reducers were made to fit the 76mm maff pipes
> ...


yep i kinda went with next size down to those filters..

should of went one size larger.

can you shoot me details on the filters mate i have pipework already for them here..

will also update you on block end of week..


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> on pump fuel no more than 1.4 bar
> 
> race gas 1.7 bar


ITS TO DO WITH VOLUMN NOT PRESSURE KK


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> yep i kinda went with next size down to those filters..
> 
> should of went one size larger.
> 
> ...


FOR YOU YES...KK  YOU WILL NEED TO MAKE AN ADAPTER THAT ACTS AS A SUPPORT AND LOCATOR IN THE COMPOSITE SLAM PANEL ITS VERY TIGHT FIT BUT I FEEL ITS WORTH THE EFFORT +EVEN THE IMPACT SENSORS AND AIR GUIDES HAVE TO BE RELOCATED
(YOU UP FOR IT?

I THINK THEY ARE TWO SIZES UP....WILL SEND YOU DETAILS KK


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Kevan

Please stop all this porn !!! I am so ******


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Hi Kevan
> 
> Please stop all this porn !!! I am so ******


Steve .... come on, i know you want to lol

kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Kev

You know I will !!!!


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> turbocharger. spec !! stage two of our range
> garett actuators.cnc machined brackets.custom springs settings
> ballbearing..... ihi cores .fast spool up (not found on v spec)
> turbine + 7.8mm over oem (same as v spec)
> ...


those are som big improvements,so those are stage 2 GTC turbo ? or those are from another company KK ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

jiaim said:


> those are som big improvements,so those are stage 2 GTC turbo ? or those are from another company KK ?



Will revel all the turbo specs info after testing, dyno etc...


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

been reading about upgraded fuel pumps found this on NAGTROC, this guy seems a Denso representative and has this statement



DENSO Ron said:


> if there was a upgrade pump available that didn't require modification to the intank hangers and was a direct drop in fit, would that be helpful?





DENSO Ron said:


> That's what I was informed after testing.
> 
> FYI Test done from an independent facilities (not DENSO related)
> 1 Walbro 255lph pump flows 6% higher then 1 GTR pump @ 58psi(fuel pressure)
> ...


sounds pretty interesting no?

another question, is that valuable to port the turbo intake elbow to match the bigger comp wheel or is that unnecessary ? cause the mines and hks elbow are so expensive !


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

jiaim said:


> those are som big improvements,so those are stage 2 GTC turbo ? or those are from another company KK ?


collective development btw gtc/svm/cr kk


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

jiaim said:


> been reading about upgraded fuel pumps found this on NAGTROC, this guy seems a Denso representative and has this statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denso rep would say that !!

yes also compressor feeds also being done, as are intercoolers .and much much more!! after logs taken then moving onwards and upwards lol


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> Denso rep would say that !!
> 
> yes also compressor feeds also being done, as are intercoolers .and much much more!! after logs taken then moving onwards and upwards lol


was refering to those elbows, is it valuable or possible to port and polish the stockers?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

jiaim said:


> was refering to those elbows, is it valuable or possible to port and polish the stockers?


yes call them elbows /arms yes all being done and yes will be mated 
to larger compressors...and yes polished

being made as we speak kk


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

thought we would have some numbers up by now.is there any problems????


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

martin320 said:


> thought we would have some numbers up by now.is there any problems????


well its only been a few weeks !

But yes Alex has collected his 35 today in new set up, now down to some final calibration tweeks on road.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Is This The Fastest GTR In The UK?


opcorn: ANSWER: Probably, I collected the car on Friday aftenoon from Severn Valley Motorsportin Madeley, the car was gleaming and after being taken through the ins and outs of the conversion by "The Boss" Kevan Kemp, I fired her up, The GTR sounded as though it had its toncils out! 

First Impressions: The first thing I noticed was how taught the car felt particularly the gear box which felt better than new(no clunking).

I could feel the car was more "business like" straight away, I steamed on to the M somthing or other in third it all felt very "safe", not the animal I was expecting! Then a couple of full throttle blasts in 5th and 6th on the way home confirmed my slight disapointment with the new performance. 

After sending Ben at GTC some feedback, he admited that they had intentionally held the boost back to let me get used to the car, whatever next? stabilisers! That same evening I was sent a new GTC Custom MAP.

7am Saturday morning I was already loading the new map on to the GTR using the Access port. Now we're talking, this map improved the performance instantly, now the car was a step closer to where I imagined, following some data logging again using the Access Port I kindly asked for even more power and Ben sent me another Custom MAP.

Driving the car up the road this time it felt different again, I really felt like I was driving somthing very special. I wouldnt say it was the scary beast I had Imagined but thats probably down to the GTR chassis "hideing" the performance. :flame:

I intend to take the car to the rolling road this week to confirm the BHP, but from experience, the car feels like its got at least 700BHP, acceleration in the first Four gears is rediculous, the exhaust sound is pure tuner car howl !!! AMAZING! Its like its reached its destiny or somthing. :bowdown1:

I attempted the 0-60 once and recorded the time using the Access Port, it read 3.064 which is .2 of a second quicker than with the previous spec. Im in no doubt that if I had a few more goes I could have got it well under 3 seconds with warmer tyres.

My GTR is due to go back to SVM for intercoolers and even larger pipework, in the mean time, its a hell of a drive to work in the mornings


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What gearbox mods have you had done buddy?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

just the clips at this point, feels solid as a rock.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> just the clips at this point, feels solid as a rock.


Can that be done in situ? The reason I ask as I think it is a good mod but more importantly if the box had to come out anyway I would have had the clutch packs and seals upgraded as well seeing as how you are running shed load more power. What engine and transmission oil are you running?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Can that be done in situ? The reason I ask as I think it is a good mod but more importantly if the box had to come out anyway I would have had the clutch packs and seals upgraded as well seeing as how you are running shed load more power. What engine and transmission oil are you running?


No the box needs to be removed and taken apart as photos,
kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, box out and 8 hours work mate


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Kev, hope they werent my clips LOL

See you at Pod


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Kev, hope they werent my clips LOL
> 
> See you at Pod


oops....lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I know you would never do that !!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

and your downpipes steve, you beat around the bush too long:wavey:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Can that be done in situ? The reason I ask as I think it is a good mod but more importantly if the box had to come out anyway I would have had the clutch packs and seals upgraded as well seeing as how you are running shed load more power. What engine and transmission oil are you running?


engine fully syn 10/60 race

gearbox duel clutch fully syn race..
as owner states makes box feel tighter like new


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Benji

Gotta see if I still have a job after the end of May, if Yes, then there will be a fantastic BIG red beast on the block


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

good man


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

actually i think Bruce has the claim to fame of 'fantastic BIG red beast on the block'


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Benji
> 
> Gotta see if I still have a job after the end of May, if Yes, then there will be a fantastic BIG red beast on the block


we "MAY" do it then kk
cum on i know you want to..lol


alex is now getting the hang of his beast !!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> actually i think Bruce has the claim to fame of 'fantastic BIG red beast on the block'


yes steve you went in it .... remember...kk


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

alex can you give the accessport 0-60 another couple goes, Bruce thinks his 2.8 seconds is unbeatable :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, Bruce's car will slow compared to mine when Kev gets his mitts on it ! LOL (I wish)


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Pleased the beast is running well.But 700. was this not supposed to be 800bhp 
was it not custom mapped on the dyno. Why did severn valley not dyno the car.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Guys, guys guys guys, Ive just been out in the car again, a bit like pinching myself to see if the drive earlier was real, the more I drive the car the faster it feels, its almost like the new map took a few miles to bed in, now it feels smoother and faster than ever! the first four gears are so fast that by the time you reach 5th you back off because either youve run out of road or the adreneline is so overwhelming that it trigers a survival mechanism that tells you to slow down as youre having too much fun for it to be either legal or safe!:runaway: and the noise its just rediculous, seriously youve got to hear this thing, Ive had sports exhausts on just about every car Ive owned, this GTC TITAN sounds even more EPIC than it did before! 

I feel like Ive discovered a new land and I want to tell the world!:flame:

Thanks Kev/Ben, I thought we were off the mark with the initial map but this latest map is right on the money!:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

martin320 said:


> Pleased the beast is running well.But 700. was this not supposed to be 850bhp
> was it not custom mapped on the dyno. Why did severn valley not dyno the car.


The turbos are supposed to be rated up to 850 BHP, from what I understand now thats not to say that the figure is easily achievable, the cars are not set up on a rolling road anymore as aparently it doesnt reflect realistic driving conditions, theyre actually data loged on the road and gradually tuned bit by bit, Lets see what the rolling road says this week and bare in mind theres potentially more where that came from


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> engine fully syn 10/60 race
> 
> gearbox duel clutch fully syn race..
> as owner states makes box feel tighter like new


So were the clutchs plates and seals/pistons upgraded as well, the photos only show the circlip upgrade, could you be more specific on the g/box oil for example who makes it?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Pleased the beast is running well.But 700. was this not supposed to be 850bhp
> was it not custom mapped on the dyno. Why did severn valley not dyno the car.


this is on going project as alex has said the gtr is comming back to svm for more updates in a couple of weeks. for even larger pipe work all round
race spec intercoolers /alloy rads / larger,turbo compressor feeds and much more lol:chuckle::chuckle: Rome was not built in 3 weeks lol
even though we worked on her easter sunday and monday :wavey: 
kk


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Arcam said:


> So were the clutchs plates and seals/pistons upgraded as well, the photos only show the circlip upgrade, could you be more specific on the g/box oil for example who makes it?


sorry our secret (every one will want it) kk

it does come free with my led stop lamp kits lol


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

HiToo you all, i'm the 2.8sec man with 700ft/lbs of torque! any Q's
Launch anyone!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> HiToo you all, i'm the 2.8sec man with 700ft/lbs of torque! any Q's
> Launch anyone!!


ill av yeh kk lol tlo:bowdown1:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

K
You'll have to get them there doors a flapping first!!LOL
TLO


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> K
> You'll have to get them there doors a flapping first!!LOL
> TLO


thats not the right way to get your new filters fitted
2 moz...we shall test out the itg units then?

thatwill be more talks? 4 you :wavey::wavey: lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

20BL said:


> HiToo you all, i'm the 2.8sec man with 700ft/lbs of torque! any Q's
> Launch anyone!!


yes I have a question, how will it feel to loose against my car at santapod?


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

I've seen your times lol.
All you'll see is my exhausts! thats if you've got binoculars!! 
Mr come dine with me
At least at santa pod you can only come second & not 4th!! lol


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Errr, plus the 2 at Ace Cafe, then there are a quite a few in the 700 bhp space now??

Would like to see the figures.

opcorn:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

No my car is only 615bhp but 700 ft/lbs of torque,
dyno to PROVE!!
2.8 -60
I know there will be quicker but this is just dandy (Till I do the other jobs)lol


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

20BL said:


> No my car is only 615bhp but 700 ft/lbs of torque,
> dyno to PROVE!!
> 2.8 -60
> I know there will be quicker but this is just dandy (Till I do the other jobs)lol


I challenge you to a duel . With my (mostly :chuckle: ) standard beast.

See ya at SP .


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

The 8th I'm in florida getting some gadgets!! I think there's one later in may .
Now I don't want to cast any seeds of doubt in your mind but have you had your circlips done in the G/box??? 
You know Mr Santa dosen't like all that oil on the floor on the line!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

20BL said:


> No my car is only 615bhp


M MU MUA MUAH MUAHA MUAHAH MUAHAHA MUAHAHAH MUAHAHAHA!! :chuckle:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Good though!!!
If your up for banter you've come to the right place( I do my homework alex)lol


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

20BL, I hope you don't run the 700 lbft map - it really is too much. Much better for the engine to run 700 BHP and 600 lbft on bigger turbos with less boost, running cooler with less stress. The stock rods are too weak to push silly torque on pump fuel I think. The Cobb car bent rods. Jurgen's had some rod bending too at considerably less torque.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Well Mr t, Nice to hear from you! 
But you supplied the map didn't you??


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I would say some caution is needing before chasing figures, especially based off US dynos or cars tuned for drag racing. Think about your octane, cooling, generously sizing your turbos and using modest boost to get good flow. This along with I think at this level seriously thinking about rods and pistons is the way to getting a fast car that has some hope of lasting. These cars are not cheap to tune, the stock engines are not ridiculously overbuilt. Tuning is great, but some common sense is needed before people get carried away trying to be the best and then have the breakages to fix. It is also important to think about throttle response and how it will drive in the wet. The flip side to generously sized turbos is lag and high boost threshold.

There is no free lunch, and no signs of anything different about GTR modding than any other platform. Care and planning is needed with realistic goals.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Not the 700 lbft one, it is far too exciting for my conservative nature, suggest speak to Ben again about what map you should be running. It makes a great dyno plot, but not something to run all the time, and I only tune for something that is aimed to be driven hard all the time.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oui, you cant give that LED "R" lite away !!! It's mine remember !!!

Just come back from a Track day at Bedford WOW !! What a fantastic BEUT that car is ! Nothing and I mean nothing out of 60 cars from Porchse GT3 RS, M3's (some CSL) TVR, Scooby's Evo's to Audi R8's passed me. I think I amm in love (again) with another exterordinary BEUT.

Kev, can't wait for more POWER !!!



kevan kemp said:


> sorry our secret (every one will want it) kk
> 
> it does come free with my led stop lamp kits lol


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr t now you remember, it's your age!! It happens to us all,lol
Intakes being changed tomorrow by svm. Ben knows, Every little helps!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm only 35


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

'O' It's started early!! lol


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

...


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

It's True, sorry 'A'


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> It's True, sorry 'A'


come on guys ...we are going off track hear...
lets keep info about "this" gtr...technical informative data please...within reason lol


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Says he with the flappy doors,Since when did you start making the rules up!!lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ouch Ouch Ouch


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*Phase 1 The Results!*

Today I took my GTR to my local Dyno Dynamics Rolling Road at AJEC Near Gloucester to see what difference the current modifications had made, here are the results! opcorn:














































As you can see, the figures compare favorably with my last car the FGT (697HP/618Lbft) which is also reflected in the way the GTR accelerates and how much fun it is to drive, to sum it up in a word 'phenomenal'.

Thanks again to Kevan @ Severn Valley Motorsport and Ben @ GTC not forgetting the boys at AJEC and the guy in the 911 turbo for pulling over :thumbsup:

Now when can we book her in for Phase 2 ?!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fantastic result, congrats!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats m8 and all involved :thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Fantastic result, congrats!


Agreed. Is that figure at the wheels?

600lbs/ft  :thumbsup:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Flywheel figures. The torque is held back in sympathy to stock internals, cooling and pump fuel, but I would be tempted to do more cooling and add reliability. Surely having the equivalent to a pair of recent EJ207 STI engines with maps and exhausts on them under the bonnet is enough?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice well done


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

thistle said:


> Surely having the equivalent to a pair of recent EJ207 STI engines with maps and exhausts on them under the bonnet is enough?


I take your point however I dont see it like that, I see it like we're still an EJ207 STI engine away from a bugatti Veyron


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

wunder bar

I'm impressed


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Veyron is a bit heavier though, so you don't need the whole 1000, I think in chasing the same acceleration you'd need larger turbos which would kill the response. If you look at the curves for the Greddy turbos they have nothing like your torque curve.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So what was the whp/t ?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's the video of the rolling road test;

NB. How the GTR tries to leap of the rollers like a rottweiler on a leash

YouTube - 722 BHP Nissan R35 GTR On Rolling Road


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Here's the video of the rolling road test;
> 
> NB. How the GTR tries to leap of the rollers like a rottweiler on a leash
> 
> YouTube - 722 BHP Nissan R35 GTR On Rolling Road


well proud..:bowdown1:


no daft usa figures ....:flame:

uk independant results ........................

come on round two KO kk:bowdown1:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

thistle said:


> Veyron is a bit heavier though, so you don't need the whole 1000, I think in chasing the same acceleration you'd need larger turbos which would kill the response. If you look at the curves for the Greddy turbos they have nothing like your torque curve.


nice one thiss kk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Surely you DO have to address cooling if it is to produce 722hp for any period longer than a dyno run?

Physically impossible for the stock intercoolers, radiator and oil coolers to cope with that much extra heat and that's before we get to how that extra torque will heat up the transmission which can't even cope properly with stock levels.

This brings up a question I asked on NAGTROC but didn't get a sensible answer to: what is the maximum power a GT-R can run on the track?
I.e. on a 20 minute track session, before heat becomes unmanageable.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Surely you DO have to address cooling if it is to produce 722hp for any period longer than a dyno run?
> 
> Physically impossible for the stock intercoolers, radiator and oil coolers to cope with that much extra heat and that's before we get to how that extra torque will heat up the transmission which can't even cope properly with stock levels.
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTLY david....your not paying attention!!!

gtrstar is comming back to svm for coolers and mods that are the best in the world.... THEN we start to push !!!!!!!

this is just level "one" to kick ASS 722bhp (first instalement)
have you not heard of svm ?

marston fi coolers 80mm pipes and race spec rads all going on as we speak.. 

as alex aka gtrstar said "is this the fastest gtr in the uk"

we think so kk svm/gtc combi 



ps we can do yours YOUR PURPLE WRAP MIGHT COME OFF LOL


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats some big confident words. After all this work, its brilliant hitting those figurs and yes Davids asking the rights questions. The last time i came on, i read jurgens sad thread about his engine blowing to bits, hope this ones last a little longer. Im sure your thinking of doing some internal engine upgrades and its seams the rest of the world is focusing alot now on the engine guts. We all know that thiers good mods out but reading so much about blow outs its seams like this block will need alot of love and attention as im sure it deserve it. Keep it up guys, your inspiring my wallet.:flame:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

jurgans.. issues are completely seperate...

/the conversions are not the same.
1/fueling is not the same
2/this is not a jdm car
3/no issues with sump gasket whatsoever
4/10/60 oil being used (not oem)
5/bank swapping forge coolers not being used
6/not oem pumps being risked (STANDARD)
7/this car has been rolling road tested(jurgans wasnt)
8/not stressed out oem turbos being used (lower manifold back pressure) "less heat"..and not the use of over tensioned actuators"

many issues are not the same.please do not compare .
we could list all..


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> jurgans.. issues are completely seperate...
> 
> /the conversions are not the same.
> 1/fueling is not the same
> ...


Thanks for the insight, you've taken all aspects pretty seriously and given me more confidence in getting it right and making it work more than a thousand of thousand miles.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

will clear a couple of things..


i dont want people to think my car is substandard or was built wrong..

there is 8 issues which you list - i dont think are fair or founded


1/fueling is not the same - mine had uprated 800cc mapped by same company..(so this is not an issue) fueling will be and was fine.


2/this is not a jdm car (jdm or uk makes no difference).

3/no issues with sump gasket whatsoever (mine had sealent issues - still trying to work out with nissan if this was the fault)

4/10/60 oil being used (not oem)- i used oem always which i dont rate

5/bank swapping forge coolers not being used- i dont think this is an issue to engines ??.

6/not oem pumps being risked (STANDARD) - stock pumps are good for 700 bhp so i was told.


7/this car has been rolling road tested(jurgans wasnt)

it was not tested but all maps are E TUNED then you go rolling road- live mapping is not possible as yet.

8/not stressed out oem turbos being used (lower manifold back pressure) "less heat"..and not the use of over tensioned actuators

mine had UPRATED ACTUATORS some of the best AAM. (so not stressed out)

maybe the turbos were pushed.. but these were only pushed as far as tuner recommended.


i do think these engines are weak from 600 bhp plus


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

i do not feel this the correct place to air these issues..

the point i am making your miss hap seems to now have put doom and gloom on all gtrs above 600bhp''

we feel this is not the case kk and these cars can be reliably modified!!

you have made several posts it was the sump gasket glue
on your jdm car?we are just pointing out alexs car has been checked and modified using differant parts we believe reliable
for this BHP.. kk


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Was your car putting out give or take the same power as this one Jurgen ?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Was your car putting out give or take the same power as this one Jurgen ?


NO!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to clear things up -

Which parts on my set up were not reliable forge intercooler or aam actuators or dw injectors


All these parts have been used and are proven


So it means it was either the sump sealent bad oil or possible bad mapping which I know it isn't.


So this means the vr38 engine had oil issues or it simply after a while can't take more power


How many miles has alexs car had at over 600 not a lot is my guess.

Now alll the big power usa cars have done less than 5k miles. 

The others have suffered engine fauliers. John turbo, vincemins and 5 others possibly more, even the cobb car threw a rod

There is loads of failures over on nagtroc


They are all going build engines

The parts we fitted are not substandard they are proven

I did 17k miles a hope am wrong and these big power gtrs do 50k but the pattern is proven that its not going that way.


The data on my car showed excellent logs so its not weak parts ie my forge or other parts we have fitted


Am not here to raise issues but to share my experience and also to say the issues you mention are a bit unfair and not true with regards to reliable parts


Cheers


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I do think built engines are the way forward, as long as the plasma applied liners are OK with whatever pistons and rings are used, the forged pistons don't set off the knock sensors, and as long as the liners aren't the next weak point. I don't think the stock rods are up to monster levels of torque especially on pump fuel.

I don't think choice of injectors, intercoolers, rolling road, fuel pumps made any difference to your outcome Jurgen. Mileage and use most probably because as you say many others haven't done heavy use over a long time, and perhaps oil and sealant, and stock rod/piston strength. Your turbos were pushed what seemed to be reasonably based on what others were doing, but now I wouldn't recommend anyone uses actuators on stock turbos, just in case pushing stock turbos too hard was a role in your failure. However, it is easy to get to the point with uprated turbos where you push them equally hard, and I'm trying to hold back Alex for this reason to give a margin of reliability. All turbos so far are needing a rising wastegate duty cycle at the top end to hold the boost we expect/need to get serious power. It may be due to the wastegates being generously sized, but there is also a limitation due to turbine size I believe too.

It is still a new platform, there are no certainties. Apart from the bearing/recall issue, Euro cars do seem reliable below 600 BHP.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> Just to clear things up -
> 
> Which parts on my set up were not reliable forge intercooler or aam actuators or dw injectors
> 
> ...


 sorry mate,,your std pumps running 800cc injectots not good..what pressure was you running?
the forge intercoolers swapping banks not good (how efficient are they? what induction temp did you record?
the high presure actuators causing higher manifold back presures not good what psi were you using and what opening presure? 
all data on these set ups must be checked..before a group of parts are put together..and said to be proven !!

all will be diff.....what i am saying again...please dont judge all gtrs above 600bhp the same 

why are we still guessing , what did happen to yours
was it the fuel station as reported or sump glue or oil or intercooler or std fuel pumps.. ?or old age?

ps this really is for your post re your car...............:flame: not hear kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> sorry mate,,your std pumps running 800cc injectots not good..what pressure was you running?
> the forge intercoolers swapping banks not good (how efficient are they? what induction temp did you record?
> the high presure actuators causing higher manifold back presures not good what psi were you using and what opening presure?
> all data on these set ups must be checked..before a group of parts are put together..and said to be proven !!
> ...


the car was all checked by Thistle and ben all was good, pressures fueling everything ..

also i sent some fuel of to be analysis and the fuel was not contaminated.


why are we still guessing , what did happen to yours
was it the fuel station as reported or sump glue or oil or intercooler or std fuel pumps.. ?or old age?

it was not INTERCOOLER-forge ben and others used it NO problems here

it was NOT FUEL PUMPS - fueling was good and cheked by ben and thistle

old age 17k miles - possibly then this means over 600bhp are ticking time bombs.

sump glue - possibly we are looking into with with nissan.


all will be diff.....what i am saying again...please dont judge all gtrs above 600bhp the same

kk am not judging am sharing my experience and its happening across usa more and more now.

but saying mine had these issues as per your previous post is wrong - 

it makes it sound that ben , me and thistle using my car as an experiment..

all the parts were good and reliable and it was mapped accordingly.

by the same tuners as you had yours done.

we are supposed to be on the same team here :bowdown1:

as for the specific data you need to ask ben and thistle as they checked it and tuned it.. THEY WERE NOT CONCERNED OR RAISED ANY ISSUES

cheers


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> I do think built engines are the way forward, as long as the plasma applied liners are OK with whatever pistons and rings are used, the forged pistons don't set off the knock sensors, and as long as the liners aren't the next weak point. I don't think the stock rods are up to monster levels of torque especially on pump fuel.
> 
> I don't think choice of injectors, intercoolers, rolling road, fuel pumps made any difference to your outcome Jurgen. Mileage and use most probably because as you say many others haven't done heavy use over a long time, and perhaps oil and sealant, and stock rod/piston strength. Your turbos were pushed what seemed to be reasonably based on what others were doing, but now I wouldn't recommend anyone uses actuators on stock turbos, just in case pushing stock turbos too hard was a role in your failure. However, it is easy to get to the point with uprated turbos where you push them equally hard, and I'm trying to hold back Alex for this reason to give a margin of reliability. All turbos so far are needing a rising wastegate duty cycle at the top end to hold the boost we expect/need to get serious power. It may be due to the wastegates being generously sized, but there is also a limitation due to turbine size I believe too.
> 
> It is still a new platform, there are no certainties. Apart from the bearing/recall issue, Euro cars do seem reliable below 600 BHP.


thanks thistle its excatly what i am saying,.. for reliability 600 or less..

big power is an UNKNOWN time frame for reliability..

hopefully we can leave it at that and get on with working together for the future r35 owners


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

thistle said:


> I do think built engines are the way forward, as long as the plasma applied liners are OK with whatever pistons and rings are used, the forged pistons don't set off the knock sensors, and as long as the liners aren't the next weak point. I don't think the stock rods are up to monster levels of torque especially on pump fuel.
> 
> I don't think choice of injectors, intercoolers, rolling road, fuel pumps made any difference to your outcome Jurgen. Mileage and use most probably because as you say many others haven't done heavy use over a long time, and perhaps oil and sealant, and stock rod/piston strength. Your turbos were pushed what seemed to be reasonably based on what others were doing, but now I wouldn't recommend anyone uses actuators on stock turbos, just in case pushing stock turbos too hard was a role in your failure. However, it is easy to get to the point with uprated turbos where you push them equally hard, and I'm trying to hold back Alex for this reason to give a margin of reliability. All turbos so far are needing a rising wastegate duty cycle at the top end to hold the boost we expect/need to get serious power. It may be due to the wastegates being generously sized, but there is also a limitation due to turbine size I believe too.
> 
> It is still a new platform, there are no certainties. Apart from the bearing/recall issue, Euro cars do seem reliable below 600 BHP.


its nice to know....you have confidance in your work thistle.. i think jurgan is wrong...and he must get his engine checked before saying all these things
everyone is guessing...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> its nice to know....you have confidance in your work thistle.. i think jurgan is wrong...and he must get his engine checked before saying all these things
> everyone is guessing...


 am not sure what your implying here my turbo set up with actuators has done over 5k miles and made the car run a ten second pass full street trim full weight


So this is proven and tested , which brings to new parts that's been fitted Forge ic ben has one his car.

and he marketed so it must be ok then dw injectors these are ok as they have been flow tested after failure and are still ok

Now bigger mafs well alexs has these on his car same as what's on mine and calibration came from my car aswell as
The design


So if u know what went wrong please tell me


As your either saying my parts are naff or it been tuned bad - both are not true

My parts fitted are good stuff


My map ask ben and thistle - no issues


Which means these engines are weak at over 600 after a long period of time

If you disagree then tell me more


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> am not sure what your implying here my turbo set uo with actuatirs has done over 5k miles and made the car w
> Run a ten second pass full street trim full weight
> 
> 
> ...


What i hear is exactly this from all over th globe. But as i read earlier its early days and alot to learn so most of us are learning from you brave souls :bowdown1:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm confident in my work in that I can make the ECU work properly (through both programming and mapping) with the right selection of parts so it will drive like stock but be much faster with proper control of boost, timing and fuelling.

I'm not confident that the stock internals are up to the job of massive increases in power (and particularly torque) with hard use over a prolonged period of time even with optimum tuning. Even without Jurgen's failure or any other failure it would be too early to say. As it is with people involved in the design of the engine saying 600 BHP is a sensible limit and numerous problems over that level it is sensible not to over-promise when it is experimental. A few 9 second and a 200+ in the mile cars do not mean it is reliable. The people involved were not afraid to blow up trying, most are thinking or actually doing engine builds. In the same way we can't just sell built engines either and assume there won't be unintended consequences either.

I'm all for helping to map experimental setups, but not happy to pretend they are guaranteed/reliable/proven packages. Maybe in a year or two once we have builds running 1000 BHP with a whole season of racing under their belt and a strip down to show everything is good.

THAT will get the attention of the nutter spec purchasers and is the way to take this platform ahead in a responsible manner IMHO.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

^ A very sensible post.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

hi, to you all even on holiday reading this lot, A message to jugan, I've seen some of the pictures of the engine BUT no pictures of the pistons that were left or the Heads/valves have you any close up?? this could put a different light on things!!!!
ps the tunning firms here in Florida buy the bits to order not good!!
Bruce


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

arcam is coming tomorrow to take a look..these pistons and rods are not been made of the best stuff,,.

my next engine is going built if am going over 650 - am just not risking it


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Again 
That's what i'm gettting at. You asked what went wrong!! These could give the answer
I can tell in a second if it's leaned out or valve dropped or!!!!! Send me pic's not on the forum if you want. Only trying to help


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

20BL said:


> Hi Again
> That's what i'm gettting at. You asked what went wrong!! These could give the answer
> I can tell in a second if it's leaned out or valve dropped or!!!!! Send me pic's not on the forum if you want. Only trying to help


no problem buddy i will do hopefully arcam can shed light tomorrow..


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Removing rods,pistons and other internals, is this not removing the soul of the gtr?
I only ask as my GTR is the first time I've tuned a car to this magnitude. Surely ditching most of the original parts means the car is no longer a GTR but a clone? Is this what tuning is all about??? I only ask.....
If people are willing to spend their own money and time treading on thin ice tuning these GTR's then its their own choice. We will soon find out if the car is strong enough as many people,myself included,are replacing turbo's,intakes etc etc...If it fails(GOD FORBID!) then its back to the drawing board and start again.....Rome wasn't built in a day,and ferrari started out making lawn mowers!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

NINEIR0N said:


> Removing rods,pistons and other internals, is this not removing the soul of the gtr?
> I only ask as my GTR is the first time I've tuned a car to this magnitude. Surely ditching most of the original parts means the car is no longer a GTR but a clone? Is this what tuning is all about??? I only ask.....
> If people are willing to spend their own money and time treading on thin ice tuning these GTR's then its their own choice. We will soon find out if the car is strong enough as many people,myself included,are replacing turbo's,intakes etc etc...If it fails(GOD FORBID!) then its back to the drawing board and start again.....Rome wasn't built in a day,and ferrari started out making lawn mowers!!


only time will tell, out of interest what bhp you on and how many miles you done on it ? and whats the total milege of yours ?


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> only time will tell, out of interest what bhp you on and how many miles you done on it ? and whats the total milege of yours ?


Not finished mine yet.Its up there BHP wise.....
Getting the intakes and fuel pumps done within the next couple of weeks. 
Because of this we have held back on pretty much everything...Goes "0.5 past the speed of light though!"
Done 5780 on the clock 
2500ish of that being tuned....


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It varies from car to car when you should change the internals. Breaking a rod is a lot more expensive than uprating them before it happens.

VAG 1.8T +130% (if you start at 150 BHP!)
Cossie +150%? Kevan?
EJ207 +50%
EJ257 +20%
4G63 +60%
4B11 +60%
RB26 +100%
2JZGTE +150%
VR38 +20% to +50%? - that is what we're discussing 

A few ideas above as to where you might consider changing the internals for a car you can drive hard but warm up carefully and maintain well. I've not tuned RB26 or 2JZ, so they are based on other's opinions and the figures are approximate, I'll bow to other's greater knowledge.

There does seem to be a general trend where older, iron block engines are likely to go much further.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Interesting. What makes you think the rods are the weak point Thistle?

Don't pistons, especially cast ones, generally fail before titanium rods? 

In general, the tuned stock turbo cars are only being pushed to 1.2/1.3 bar. Shouldn't that be well within the limits of a well designed steel turbo?

Seems modest compared to some other turbo engines...


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.gtrblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/pauter-jotech-001.jpg

draw your own conclusion on the strength of the standard rods .
which one would you choose standard cast or pauter forged..


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> no problem buddy i will do hopefully arcam can shed light tomorrow..


I have completed my inspection of Jurgen's engine but have posted my finding back into the orginal thread for the sake of continuity and topic etc:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134004-my-engine-went-pop-today-r35-gtr-17.html


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> which one would you choose standard *cast* or pauter forged..


What ?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Not yet, but it will be when it comes back from Severn Valley Motorsport who are going to turn my 600 BHP daily smoker in to a 800+ BHP tyre smoker! :smokin:
> 
> *Current Spec:*
> Full GTC TITAN Race Exhaust
> ...


GTR STAR AKA ALEX "ASED IS THIS FASTEST GTR?"
as you know the answer was NO

however..after smashing his drag time and rolling road figures,,,we felt it only fair alex can have a shot.

i dont like to see men cry!!

yesterday the car has returned for the same mods as our own car re gtc/svm combi

alex has given instructions he doesnt want it back untill he has the fastest!! gtr in the land

maybe second lol

i will make her fly alex make her fly....kk


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Will it be ready for the private santa pod day we was going to?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Titanium GTR said:


> Will it be ready for the private santa pod day we was going to?


hope so kk


----------

